

An Open Letter to Oracle on the Topic Of Accessibility - bensummers
http://blog.grain-of-salt.com/index.php?itemid=394

======
briansmith
There's a lot of one-sided rhetoric in this post. Oracle could be highly
committed to accessibility while still laying off some or all of the Sun
accessibility people.

Maybe Oracle simply doesn't care about Gnome. If I were Oracle/Sun, I'd remove
the entire GUI from Solaris, remove all the desktop-specific parts from
Solaris, and port all the GUI tools to Windows and MacOSX, because almost
every one of their (paying) customers is using Solaris remotely from
Windows/MacOSX desktops anyway.

I recommend reading the transcript of Oracle's Oracle+Sun meeting with
analysts. Basically, Oracle said that they intend to focus Sun's efforts on
the Sun products/services with the highest profit margin. The profit margin on
Gnome is pretty much negative, any way you look at it.

[http://seekingalpha.com/article/185052-sun-microsystems-
inc-...](http://seekingalpha.com/article/185052-sun-microsystems-inc-oracle-
sun-strategy-update-financial-analyst-call-transcript)

"So let's start with at the top of the slide, engineering. We're going to also
shift our engineering focus to invest heavily in the high value,
differentiated products and have increased investment in those areas. And in
addition, having these database appliances or appliances where the hardware
and the software are engineered together (inaudible) being the first one,
we'll have a series of new products, we're investing heavily in engineering to
make great products that are differentiated that are multiple times better,
order of magnitude times better than competing products."

